# Homemade Bait



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I can trace back fishing in my family at least three generations. It's something I love. But I'm trying to be more diligent about using more of the quarry to honor the catch better. Today I'm making my first stock from trout carcasses. But the one I'm most curious about are the eggs of the rainbow I caught.

Anybody make homemade bait from them?

My grandmother use to eat them fried in the seine but we lost that tradition and I haven't tried it yet.

I bought some spawn netting and magic thread to tie up some baits. For my first attempt I'll just air cure the eggs. Evidently they freeze up nicely for a year.

Thoughts and personal experiences?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I thinking this "trout based" bait may not be legal. Check the proc's to be sure before you use it.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Checked last night before ordering materials:

" The eggs of any species of fish caught in Utah, except prohibited fish, may be used in any water where bait is permitted. However, eggs may not be taken or used from fish that are being released."

https://rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-013.htm


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

backcountry said:


> Checked last night before ordering materials:
> 
> " The eggs of any species of fish caught in Utah, except prohibited fish, may be used in any water where bait is permitted. However, eggs may not be taken or used from fish that are being released."
> 
> https://rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-013.htm


+1


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My bad, I thought you were going to make bait out of "trout carcasses"


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

It's been a few years but I think I remember my Dad saying something about curing them in Borax... Might be something to look into.. :O_D:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I’ve never tried to cure them for bait, but that’s a good thought.

I have fried perch roe several times and it’s delicious. I’ve also cured perch roe in salt and grated it over pasta, like Parmesan cheese.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Ooh, that sounds like a winner Kwalk.

I think I'd heard of the Borax option. Might try that as I think they last longer.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I've had good results with Mike's Bright and Tight.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Kwalk3 said:


> I've never tried to cure them for bait, but that's a good thought.
> 
> I have fried perch roe several times and it's delicious. I've also cured perch roe in salt and grated it over pasta, like Parmesan cheese.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting - what does it taste like? Dang perch are always full of eggs...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The fried perch eggs are pretty mild, but they still have a hint of perch flavor. I pan fry them with a dusting of flour or bread crumbs. 

The curing in salt to and grating over pasta was actually really good. Enhanced a creamy pasta dish with a hint of seafood flavor.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

But what do you do with the milt? :mrgreen:


----------

